# What's your Plan B?



## Sonia (Mar 2, 2009)

I've sort of accepted the fact that every school I've applied to might reject me. (No rejections yet, but no interview offers, either.) I'm trying to stay cautiously optimistic about my applications, but I'm making a 'Plan B' just in case.

If I don't get in anywhere, I'll apply again next year, and will probably move to a new city and get a new job””maybe something closer to the industry. What I'm doing now isn't bad, but I want a change.

What do you guys think about this? I'd love to hear about your plans, too.

To those of you who didn't get in last year and are reapplying this year””
What'd you do in the interim?
Did you apply to the same set of programs this time around?
What did you do differently in your applications?

To those in my boat””
What's your Plan B? Are you going to apply again? What will you do in the meantime?


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am remaining very optimistic about my chances with USC.  However, if I am not accepted.  I will be reapplying for spring admission there.  I will also be moving to LA this summer regardless and at least work for the time being.

Things have a funny way of working out.


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 2, 2009)

Sonia,

I know the feeling quite well. First of all, absolutely stay positive about your chances this year (I remember that I was really negative last year, and it just made me feel awful all the time). Second, if the cards don't align it's not the end of the world, it's just a different path to take. I applied last year to film school, ended up getting waitlisted at NYU and ultimately not accepted. I was absolutely dissapointed, as I think most people would be, but I took it as an opportunity to become a better applicant. I moved from Boston to NY (which was probably one of the best decisions that I've ever made- got a job working for a television production company- and tried to make as many short films as I could on the side. I think that it took 'not getting in' to film school to make me realize that regardless of whether or not you get in, all of this (the creativity, the success, the drive, and the sweat) is going to have to come from you. 

Film school is not really a path, its more of a shovel that allows you to dig your own way- a tool to be used.


----------



## cabezon (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't give up Sonia (and anyone else reading this). I know it may seem like your chances are dwindling but I've read plenty of posts about people who were accepted without an interview at the last minute. (sucks waiting I know first hand) Don't lose hope. 

I applied last year and I was waitlisted or rejected from most of my schools. I got into one school without an interview but declined to accept because after I visited I realized it wasn't the place for me. I used my application 'off-season' and prepared. If you decide to move to a bigger city, and you're not tied down in anyway, then do it. You have nothing to lose right? Besides, with the crappy economy I'm sure a lot of people are starting over somewhere new. The closest "industry" to where I live is the agricultural industry lol... So one thing I did, aside my two jobs, was intern at a local TV news station. Its better than sitting on my thumbs feeling bad for myself ya feel me? haha   

Just keep working and saving because school isn't cheap anyway. Or make some movies on your own. Your goal is to tell stories right? School isn't a means to an end. 

I applied as a producer last year and reapplied this year only at the schools I visited (important!) where I could see myself being a part of. In the meantime I've been writing short scripts, treatments, playing script doctor for friends and practicing my pitches on my friends. 

As for applications? Ask for lots of feedback! Work on them weak points. Ask people who will be brutally honest with you. Remember the squeeky wheel gets the grease. 

So my point: remain optimistic, think a few steps ahead, don't get lazy if it doesn't work out this time because there will be someone out there who will want it more than you. 

What discipline/schools did you apply to Sonia??


----------



## Sonia (Mar 2, 2009)

You guys are awesome! Thank you for the thoughtful replies. I'm in a good mood now!

Cabezon, I applied to USC, UCLA, Columbia, and Northwestern””all for screenwriting.


----------



## color soup (Mar 2, 2009)

My recommendation is to take some workshops over the summer to build your resume.  Either at the New York Film Academy or at any university.  Also, the Vancouver Film School offers 1 year programs that are more like trade school diplomas (my interpretation, at least) which was going to be my plan b if it all falls through!  Good luck, though!  Use the Secret!


----------



## dragynally (Mar 2, 2009)

1st I agree with everyone else about having hope. Second I am goin to move to N. Jersey so a commute to NYC is possible. I'm going to do some post baccalaureate training at Columbia in film...yeah I know they are $$$ pits. but it will give me an opportunity learn more about film-which I love. And I will hopefully get to meet ppl in the department...Nice wish huh?


----------



## FarhanAli (Mar 2, 2009)

Keep your chin up! It's competitive, but in the end all you need is for one school to believe in you. It's funny how this thing works. I got rejected from The University of New Mexico's Dramatic Writing Program (which at the time I considered to be a safe/shoe-in school) and got accepted into Northwestern. This whole process is insane. There's not an absolute science behind it, and the admission process is really just subjective. Even if it doesn't work out this year, it will eventually.


----------



## Manalive (Mar 2, 2009)

My Plan B: get married (I'll do that anyway), continue with my full-time plant merchandising job, and try to get film connections through some family friends. And apply again the next time around.


----------



## Manalive (Mar 2, 2009)

> Originally posted by Sonia:
> You guys are awesome! Thank you for the thoughtful replies. I'm in a good mood now!
> 
> Cabezon, I applied to USC, UCLA, Columbia, and Northwestern””all for screenwriting.



Ha ha. Yeah screenwriting!


----------



## JW (Mar 2, 2009)

I've heard from one out of the four programs I applied to and was rejected. I got denied at Tisch for MFA directing. I'm waiting to hear from AFI, UCLA, and the DGA AD training program. I haven't told any family or friends of my rejection yet and it's been like 2 weeks. I've kind of forgotten about it. 

My plan B is send out a million letters to find work in LA. I have about 50 or so dream companies I'd like to work for. I'm currently interning at Scott Free, Ridley Scotts Prod. Co. And if I get offered a job there, I might skip grad school all together. I'm done school in two weeks. I dropped out 3 years ago and just went back to finish my undergrad and apply to grad schools. (Sigh) Life is crazy right now.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, after I found out I've been rejected, I'm going to throw myself over a bridge into shallow water.  It won't kill me, but I will suffer severe brain damage.  Then I won't ever have to remember being rejected.  I'll eat my Arby's beef and cheddars and watch Teletubbies in my grandma's basement.  Yippeee!


----------



## Melanie (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Sonia, I'm in your boat too. Originally I thought I would try my luck next year and re-apply, but now I'm thinking it's already March, application season is in the fall... I'm just not sure there's enough time to do enough productive things to significantly change/improve my portfolio from this year. So I might skip a year to get involved with lots of projects then re-evaluate the situation. In any case, I was spending this year in Vienna to learn German but in June I'm moving back to New York City, where I'm from. I thought I might do a summer NYFA course, or something like that as Color Soup wrote, but I've heard so many negative things about that program that I'm looking more into NYU's School of Continuing Ed instead. They have intensive summer programs as well. I could go on and on, but I won't . Thanks for starting this thread Sonia, it's nice to see what others in a similar situation are planning.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 3, 2009)

No matter what, I'm planning to quit my job.  If I get into grad school I'll quit around august or september, if I don't, then I don't know when but it'll be sometime this year.  I'm hoping to get a job editing so I need to just go out and get it.


----------

